# Am I IEI or EII plz help



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi I'm wondering what the difference is between IEI and EII
And if IEI is INFJ in MBTI
I was typed as INFJ in MBTI but then I looked at cognitive functions uh I mean socionics and it looks like IEIs have Fe which is caring about other people and sheeping other peoples ethical values
I am a snowflake Fi person so Im not sure I relate to Fe but I do think I am the top 1% like INFJs are, does that mean IEIs are the special 1% type in socionics cuz I wanna be that
Billie elish is probably and INFP and I relate to her so much. Her songs are so sad and deep. 
Celebrity types. Come had her as an aiNfj. Im not sure if I am INFJ or not now. 
I'm lazy and can't be bothered to learn socionics I know there has been 175 million threads about IEI vs EII but I wanted to make my own, my question is different and more special. 
Amy help would be appreciated and I'll probably never get back to you or bother to use any brain cells but pls respond and tell me I'm special like one of your French IEIs.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Wisteria said:


> tell me I'm special like one of your French IEIs.


Hahaha


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

Wisteria said:


> Hi I'm wondering what the difference is between IEI and EII
> And if IEI is INFJ in MBTI
> I was typed as INFJ in MBTI but then I looked at cognitive functions uh I mean socionics and it looks like IEIs have Fe which is caring about other people and sheeping other peoples ethical values
> I am a snowflake Fi person so Im not sure I relate to Fe but I do think I am the top 1% like INFJs are, does that mean IEIs are the special 1% type in socionics cuz I wanna be that
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, this sub-forum is pretty slow it seems.

It is important with Socionics to take notice of the way functions are "blocked" into four distinct groups, the Ego, Super-Ego, Super-Id, and Id. Each of these has a very broad kind of attitude and approach to life. Your Ego are the two "dominant" functions that you are the most comfortable with and how you not only perceive reality, but how you imagine other people perceive reality at first, until as you get older you become more self-aware and start to recognize that something about your worldview is "off" and other people _do not_ in fact perceive reality the same way as you, in a very profound way that forever cuts them off from relating to you on a certain level.

This is the power of Socionics compared to MBTI. Socionics tells you, there are different types and while we can all try to get along for the most part and be civil, on the other hand there will always be clashes with types that simply run counter-processes to your own type, and exist precisely to "reign in" your type and bring balance to the entire species by doing so.

Rather than trying to "port over" your MBTI type, just start over. For one thing, Socionics recognizes how important the lead function is in defining who you are, more so than MBTI, which focuses on the first extraverted function, because MBTI theory predicts that the extraverted functions are always the most obvious ones and so they are the best way to identify a person's type. Personally, I couldn't disagree more with this, as my own personal development and self-awareness increased _dramatically_ by "upgrading" my jungian software to _Socionics_, AKA, MBTI Pro+: Unlimited Edition. This is because, as an extravert, I've always struggled with understanding introverts and introverted functions until I studied Socionics and it all just clicked when I saw these functions interacting with each other in a public space.

If you are a Ni-lead, then you need to ignore all the MBTI type descriptions that tell you "you are a strategist, you are organized, you plan for the future, you get things done, you plan and care in advance, you are always working on something" because all of that may be true, but _why_ it is true has less to do with who you are if you are a Ni-lead, and more to do with who you are aspiring to be.

It is best to think of the first two Ego functions like this: Your lead function is what you are and what you do best. It is "4th dimensional", in that, you are totally aware of all its aspects both in a spacial sense and temporally. You recognize all information in the cosmos as in some way belonging to your dominant function. So, as a Ni-lead, you'd see all things as existing not as objects necessarily, but as _events_, processes that are unfolding and have no necessary beginning or end. Rather, as an exercise you can extend your awareness of time both deep into the past, and far into the future, watching history unfold within your minds-eye, capable of witnessing the very forces that shape reality through an act of pure imagination. And this act is so utterly engrossing that you can't help but spend most of your time doing it, and this makes you a guru at it.

But the trap is to spend too long peering into that imaginary space, creating "castles in the sky" and living in a dream world that you refuse to actually _manifest_ in the world, because to do that would require you to differentiate and exercise _judgment_. Jung discusses this in his description of the introverted intuitive type, where he says that all it takes is the slightest differentiation of some form of judgment, for the introverted intuitive type to ask, "but what does all this mean insofar as a purpose or a task for me to complete in the world?" The question becomes, how do I _create_ my vision, how do I manifest it? This leads to your creative "auxiliary" function, which, if you are an INFJ in MBTI (INFp IEI in Socionics), is Fe. Thus, you manifest your vision by bringing people together through the guise of a common cause, trying to get everyone to "see" what you see, to recognize the value in organizing themselves around your vision. With a little tact that comes through practice and growth, IEIs become incredibly adept at this by the time they reach full maturity, and they can very gracefully encourage people into taking more harmonious actions that bring solidarity to whatever groups they are part of.

The other type you seem to be considering is EII. EII's are very different from IEIs in Socionics, and this is why I had to bring up why I feel Socionics has an edge up on MBTI. Here is where you have the case of someone with a dominant introverted judgment function as their lead function, but because it is introverted, according to MBTI we would expect _not_ to see this function at all, or only indirectly expressed via the auxiliary function, which would be extraverted intuition. Quite to the contrary, Fi is not some shy, secretive, hidden function that drives people to conceal their feelings. EII types can be incredibly emotional and express it quite intensely at times, in fact, in my experience, Types with Fi in their Ego tend to be _by far_ the most expressive types, because they highly value their individuality and the individuality of others. Fe types are less inclined to put the importance of individual rights above the reputation and harmony of the entire group. A Fe type will have a hard time, for example, turning their back on an entire group in order to remain loyal to a single person who was outcast from that group, especially if the Fe type has other friends in that group. A Fi type is more likely to just walk away and stick with their friend because one-on-one personal relationships are far more valuable to them than reputation or harmony. Fi types are the "rebels" and the "punks" who can be extremely fierce about their independence, very VERY different from Fe types and almost impossible to confuse for each other if you really grasp the theory.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok for people who legit want to know this for real look at the above post 👀 😅


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

scottreilly said:


> my opinion the easiest way to discern Quasi-Identicals is Gulenkos Cogntive styles.
> A lot of people say they don't fit the system/aren't accurate (I can't honestly see how anyone can say that),
> But IEI is one of four types with Vortical-Synergetic Cogntition And EII is Causal-Deterministic.
> The two cognitive processes are so different there should be almost no way to confuse the two.


TBH I completely forgot about the Gulenko Cognitive styles. Thank you for reminding me, this is really helpful.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Wisteria said:


> I'm lazy and can't be bothered to learn socionics I know there has been 175 million threads about IEI vs EII but I wanted to make my own, my question is different and more special.
> Amy help would be appreciated and I'll probably never get back to you or bother to use any brain cells but pls respond and tell me I'm special like one of your French IEIs.


You are a special IEI but you are not French ok? Bye.


----------



## stoicismINFJ (Nov 30, 2020)

Socionics Personality Types Comparison:







www.sociotype.com





I am pretty confused myself. There is this conversion theory saying if you are mbti INFJ then you should be Sociotype INFP (IEI)

My test result on socionics is also INFJ - EII 

I read the comparison article, I am definitely an INFJ - EII and that description of EII matches the description of INFJ in MBTI too in my opinion. 

Therefore, I think the conversion theory is wrong. 

What really confuses people is the terms they use. Sociotype INFJ has Fi, but that Fi is probably different from the Fi in MBTI. 

Best way is to forget about Fi, Fe, just read their description of the type and see if you can resonate.


----------



## Zoingeroni (Dec 30, 2020)

stoicismINFJ said:


> Socionics Personality Types Comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's best not to think of types by the mbti terminology, as in, don't use infp/infj for IEI/EII. The type descriptions just go down the list of how functions are used lol, so they can't be ignored.

Here's some links, OP.

IEI - Intuitive Ethical Integrator - "The Mystic"

EII - Ethical Intuitive Integrator - "The Counsellor"


----------



## Zoingeroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Wyrmspirit said:


> Fi types are the "rebels" and the "punks" who can be extremely fierce about their independence, very VERY different from Fe types and almost impossible to confuse for each other if you really grasp the theory.


Wh? I hope you're talking about mbti again. Beta (+Fe > -Fi) is the rebel/punk quadra. Delta (+Fi > -Fe) is the domestic quadra. The joke is EII being the housewife and LSE being the husband...

Also, gammas (-Fi > +Fe) are the folks who have no problem cutting people off. Yes, EIIs value individual bonds, but if we have individual bonds with group members, no it won't be easy at all to leave a group. Whereas gammas think in alliances.


----------

